# ABC Cancelled Sitcoms (new Episodes)



## thepackfan (May 21, 2003)

Check your guides for new episodes of Freddie, Rodney and Less than Perfect. Abc is burning some new episodes of these canceled series.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

There was a season finale for Freddie so I doubt there are any more new episodes left.


----------



## Rolow (Jun 1, 2004)

realityboy said:


> There was a season finale for Freddie so I doubt there are any more new episodes left.


They plan to show the Freddie pilot which has never aired before.


----------

